# What do you want for your dog?



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Since everyone else is chit chatting about things they realy want, i thought i would start this one where we post alll the things we would love to buy our dogs! as i think about this ALOT!
these are jsut the things i would love to buy but am either to cheap to do it or dont have the money for. (im super frugal and try to only buy essentials)

life jackets for everyone
an at home lure coarse for the yard 9think that would be super fun!)
back packs for everyone
weighted vests for everyone
a huge swimming pool
a motor scooter- to have the dogs run along side
a solid rubber ball about the size of a basket ball
weight pull harnesses
tons of new collars and harnesses
customized doggy dishes
wickedly exspensive doggy snowsuits (like the 150 dollar ones)


your turn!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Agility course
Weight pull harness.



brains...LOL


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Backpacks
treadmill
Way too many Collar Mania collars (or Paco collars, or both!)
Fetching Tags tags
Weight pull harnesses
Life Jacket for Maddie (She is starting to like swimming, but she still gets so nervous, I think it would make her feel more confident)
A flirt pole
Way too many toys
:smile:

ETA:
Emily reminded me, I would adore an at home agility course!

ETA again:
Super off topic, but Villalobos has a dog currently who reminds me SO much of Gunner its ridiculous. I think its the eyes, but idk lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

20 acres with a flock of sheep, ducks, chickens, heard of goats.(I can blame Rhett for all that.....no one will know its really all for me, right?! :biggrin
Agility course and swimming pond(I dont "do" pools!:suspicious:ainkiller
A few more FUR-brother and sisters(1 skin brother will be plenty!:wink

5 full freezers of multiple meats.

Their Poppy and Lolli(my parents) and their Frenchie friends living on the 20 acres with us....they all ADORE all of them!:thumb:

Oh and last but not least....to get to meet their uncle, my brother!!:thumb: (He has only gotten to meet Rhett, and being such a momma's boy that was just a quick pat before being fully ignored....he would LOVE Keeva and Leo!:wink


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

A new collar, i'm tired of the martingale scene, it's kind of annoying how the buckle causes it to hang kinda tight on his neck when it's wet, so a new one... nice and stylish!!!
Fetching tags for said new collar.
A roughwear cooler vest... 

Unfortunately the latter 2 things are like 50+ each lol, and i just can't see spending it right now. new collar is in the works.

Another freezer would be good... another 50 jumbo bully sticks... we only have like 10 left. A couple of fresh rabbits.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

OHHH, reading everyone elses im adding more now LOL
a NEW treadmill, cause mines super loud and creaky and sounds like it could exsplode at any second!
a box of 100 dog tags for everyone- since cesar is hard on tages (he enjoys chewing them)
new shampoo
and a good flirt pole


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I just want my dogs to be happy, which they seem to be even if it's in an apartment in the heart of the city and they are always on leash. 

I think what Tanis would want is an acre of property but instead of live stock it would be full of people just grazing and waiting to hug him - with couches instead of fences for him to sprawl out on when needed. What Tiffa would want is for me to have 4 arms because my two never seem to be enough for her.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> What Tiffa would want is for me to have 4 arms because my two never seem to be enough for her.


do what i do and hug her with your arms and legs like i dow ith Cesar, he sits between my legs and i lean over him wrapping my arms round him then my legs too he loves it


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL that is EXACTLY what I am doing right now. I think I'd need the two extra arms so I can still type while hugging her!


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Land somewhere in northwestern Wyoming.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

A lifetime supply of chews, the really good, expensive ones
A lifetime supply of tennis balls
A GPS collar (when they get the size down to no bigger than a name tag)
Kong toys pre-filled with peanut butter
A couple pairs of Doggles (so Nicky doesnt have to bring his head back in the window when we go faster than 60 mph)
One of those cooling pads to lay on
An indoor heated pool with big concrete steps the whole width (with mineral filtration - no chlorine)
A Koenigsegg CCXR, preferably in silver (c'mon, it practically would be mine)

But more than anything else, a pal he can chase around the house and steal toys from. I want another dog very much, but I must ex-er-cise self re-straint until the employment thing stabilizes.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

A bigger yard that is fenced in
Lifetime supply of Bully Sticks
Lifetime supply of antlers
A huge upright freezer full of deer and organs
A bed with the warming pads because both dogs are little and get cold easily


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well... I'd like a regulation size dock and pool in my backyard.

And... Only one that money can't buy.... I want tuck not to be epileptic. 
I love him either way, but I see how he deals with it and I want it gone for his sake.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie told me she wants 10 acres, bordering on a private ocean beach, some surf, some calm water, totally fenced with cat-escape-proof, snake, coyote, and alligator proof fencing. A small herd of cows and sheep. Rabbits to chase. Small hurricane proof house. 
She said that would make her very happy. I am buying a lotto ticket today.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, he pretty much has everything he needs or that I want for him, LOL... in regards to collars, etc, he's got a ton. He will always have more but for now, we're good. Harnesses, same thing. He's got a good variety. Tags, lifejackets, cool toys, all of those things he has. 

The bigger things I want, but definitely cannot get any time soon... we have 3 acres and I wish it could be fenced in sooo bad.

I'd love one of those GPS Tagg tracking collars just for fun, because I think it'd make me feel better about having him off leash in the farmfields just IN CASE.

A pool for when we are not staying at my dads house. He has a big inground pool but I'd like one of those 3-4 footers with enough space for him to swim around in when we're at home.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The only thing Rocky wants is snow. If I move us somewhere where the temp. is below 50, then he and I will be happy with a hut and a bit of land to tromp around on. 

Shade would need several sweaters and maybe a jacket since he can't stand to be more then 2 feet from me, ever, but hates to be cold. 

Brisco - I am trying to build some itty bitty agility equipment for him and he loves it so I would like some 'real' agility stuff for him. He is super fast and catches on to training very quickly so I have high hopes for him in agility and obedience. 

My dogs don't actually 'need' anything except for us to live somewhere cooler without ticks. Then we'll all be happy.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just like chowder, all Aspen and I need is snow, about 2 acres of fenced land, and the weather to be about 15 degrees.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, a wish list! Where to begin...

First, some large body of water: pool/river/pond/lake/ocean...within a stone's throw. Mateo is just one big water bug. 

Then, a few acres, with a patch of woods for quiet, early morning walks... (as much for me as him.)

A couple of large freezers, chock full of a steady rotation of fresh meat/bones/other animal parts.

Big house in the country, as well as a townhouse/duplex in the city, right on the edge of Central Park. (Or West End Avenue, near Riverside Park). Just for more wiggle room.

I am sure he would ask for a small child to play with.... um, sorry, that's where I draw the line.... that we'll have to borrow...hwell:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

There isn't much my pups need, maybe the yard to be completely fence in, a few more freezers full of meat. What I need money can't buy, for my old lady to stop getting old and stay with me forever.

Aspen & chowder come winter I will be happy to give you all my dam snow, we always get more than I need.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

The ultimate thing I'd want for them would be a ranch style house on about 5 acres (totally fenced in) with a huge pool. Smaller things would be fetching tags, maybe another paco collar or two with matching leashes (that's more for me than them, though! love those collars), a bajillion bully sticks, lots of grass fed raw meat, a large chest freezer, some kuranda beds, another bowser bed (we only have 2), hmm... I'm sure there's lots more but that's all I can think of for now.


----------

